# LT25 versus Super?



## rraulerson (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi, just joined because I'm selling my Mitzi 16 and want to downsize to a Gheenoe. I looked at some of the posts, but did not find enough information to decide between LT25 or Super. I'd particularly appreciate comments on relative stability and best steering set-up - tiller, console or stick. I plan to use the Gheenoe mostly with a passenger. Comments on carrying the occassional 3rd person and any other comments also appreciated. One last thing - how much am I going to sacrifice by dissing my Mitzi? - it takes pretty large waves. 

Thanks


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, I'll chime in...

I have owned(Own 1) 5 Gheenoes (Classic low front deck, 2 Highsiders, a DHCC Classic and a low sider)

I am currently in a Mitzi 16.

My reason for the move out of the Gheenoes was strictly a matter of practicality. I fish with my two boys and we simply outgrew the Noe. How big are your fishing partners?

Also, what areas are you fishing and what are you fishing for?

I have no experience with the Super, but I feel confident you are talking apples and oranges here. The LT25 is obviously rated for less power, but can get infinitely skinnier from what I'm told. The LT25 has been successfully customized to meet a variety of fishing situations.

My opinion is neither the LT25 or the Super poles exceptionally well. This is the one of the strong points of the Mitzi.

It stands to reason that the Super will handle the chop better, but both are wet rides in chop(maybe it is my driving)

As far as steeering goes. It all depends on your preference. Tiller is the most responsive and allows you to control the boat from the rear while your other two passengers sit forward. If you opt for stick, or CC you are going to have to do some "boat management" while fishing.

I know I am babbling, but I am not sure what you are trying to get done here. The Mitzi is dryer, more stable, will handle multiple passengers better and poles like a dream. The Gheenoes are a funner boat can get into tight areas, and sufficiently functional in a variety of fishing situations.

Having owned both, I prefer the Gheenoe, but it just does not work for me at this point. If I were going to build a boat for "me". I'd do a CC LT25 and overpower it 

Where exactly are you fishing? That might get folks in the discussion.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah knowing what style of fishing you will be doing will definitely help. i've never owned an LT or a Super but i have rode in both. They are both equally great boats but have they're pros and cons. I would say the super is a drier boat and takes chop better, mainly due to the bow and stern flares. as far as running shallow, i think the LTs got it. but thats all relative to what motor your running and how you get you boat built (weight). and trim tab/jackplate set ups. 

One thing i don't like about the LT compared to the Super (and all the other Gheenoe's really), is the slide factor. The LT lacks a chime that all the other models have and lets it slide some in shap turns. i guess if you get used to it, its fine. i'm just used to it grabbin a little more in tight turns.

just my 2 pennies


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This came up on Custom Gheenoe. Ton of drama but a few good points. Funny part was the guy ended up buying a Classic  ;D

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8168

Ultimately the best advice is a test drive in either boat. If you would like one in a LT25 with a center console let me know.


----------

